# Mừng 08/03 - Thoải Mái Mua Nệm Chăn Gối Chỉ Từ 83K



## Dungtran (3/3/21)

Nhân dịp ngày 08/03 - Ngày tôn vinh những người phụ nữ của chúng ta. Tatana có chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt dành riêng cho phái nữ nói riêng và quý khách hàng của Tatana nói chung.

+ Gối nằm chỉ 83K
+ Giảm ngay 830K cho nệm cao su thiên nhiên (Áp dụng cho tất cả kích thước)
+ Các sản phẩm gối còn lại được mua với giá ưu đãi
+ Giảm 5% cho tất cả sản phẩm nệm còn lại

Xem thêm tại: Mừng 08/03 - Thoải Mái Mua Nệm Chăn Gối Chỉ Từ 83K


----------

